# Suggestion on "dealing with infidelity" book wanted



## ForlornHubby (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi,
I'm looking into buying a book on dealing with an affair, how to cope with the doubt and resentment that comes with it assuming one decides to reconciliate (but would like to read about coping EVEN if you decide to divorce).

I'm currently split between getting "NOT just friends" by Shirley Glass and "Surviving Infidelity" by Rona Subotnik

Amazon.com: Not "Just Friends": Rebuilding Trust and Recovering Your Sanity After Infidelity (9780743225502): Shirley P. Glass, Jean Coppock Staeheli: Books
Amazon.com: Surviving Infidelity: Making Decisions, Recovering from the Pain: Rona B. Subotnik, Gloria Harris: Books

I read the sample chapters of both and liked them quite a lot.

Just so you know what my situation to better help me pick, I'm 4 months in from D-day, my wife had an EA over the internet and met the guy a couple of times (they started as "poetry" pen-pals and feelings developed from there). She allegedly broke contact with him a couple of months ago but I still moved out a little more than a month ago because the whole thing was driving me nuts. We are in fairly good terms but I'm pretty sure she's (back?) in touch with him now even if only to check "he's alright"...

So, I'm not that interested in books that focus too much on the confusion of day one and more on the "regaining trust" in the mid-to-long term. Also, though I am a Christian, I specifically do not want a heavy-handed Christian marital guide book: I'd much prefer a book that coldly looks and considers the option of divorce too.

Also, please suggest only books that I can buy for Kindle as I want to get it asap.

Thanks!


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

You should post this in the Coping with Infidelity forum. You'll get better replies there.

Good luck


----------



## ForlornHubby (Aug 15, 2011)

Though I tend to avoid cross posting because it's a generally a bad practice, I believe your suggestion may be right so I did just that. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

You're welcome. I've seen many posts about what to read in that forum.


----------

